# Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung



## Michael der 2. (15. Aug. 2012)

Hi

Muss mich hier mal stellvertretend informieren.
Mein Vater hat unseren alten Teich umgebaut. Viele Fehler hat er wieder gemacht. Er beherrscht die Kunst des informierens nicht so...

Die Fakten
~ 4 x 3 x 0,8
volle Sonne
Filerung (ka welche das ist)
Goldfische und ein KOI

Jetzt kämpt er immer mit  dauergrünem Wasser. Der Teich steht fast in voller Sonne. Ein Sonnensegel ist in Planung. Das ist erst mal nicht änderbar, aber immerhin eine Verbesserung. Besonders viel wird das aber nicht bringen, das weiß ich jetzt schon. Bepflanzung sind drei Pflanzenkübel (wahrscheinlich noch mit Teicherde) mit Schilfgräsern o.ä. die auf Türmen so etwa nur 2cm im Wasser stehen - 1.. 
Dazu kommt wohl hin und wieder ein kompletter Wasserwechsel - weil, das Wasser ist ja grün, frisches dagegen nicht -  2.
Algenvernichter war auch schon im Einsatz - 3.
Nebenbei sind zwei Wasserspucker, ein Springbrunnen für den Sauerstoff, sowie ein Bachlauf aus dem Filter heraus, gebaut aus diesen gewöhnichen Bachlaufschalen.
Ich hab ihm die Sache mit den Nährstoffen mal erkrlärt und habe vorgeschlagen erst einmal etwas grundlegendes an seiner Pflanzenwelt (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann) zu ändern. Hier kommen jetzt der Grund, warum ich in das Koi-Forum poste.
Ich wollte ihm Pflanzen mit bestellen, da ich meinen eigenen Teich bald grundbepflanze. Aber sowie ich gelesen habe sind Koi scheinbar __ Pflanzenfresser. Was kann man da machen, irgenwelche besonderen Pflanzen? Ich habe zwar meinen eigenen Teich (wie ich meine) gut angelegt und werde hoffenlich keine groben Fehler finden aber alles, was ich jetzt weiß bringt mich, eben wegen dem Koi (wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist es nur einer), nicht weiter.
Könnt ihr mir da was dazu sagen?

Grüße Michael


----------



## gartenotti (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

hei
ich würde sagen da fehlt die uv lampe die das trübe wasser klärt und eine  ordentliche filtermatten. du musst auch acht geben das deine pumpe richtig arbeitet und nicht verstopft ist und zu klein darf sie natürlich auch nicht sein die muss in der stunde 1 mal das wasser durch das filtersystem gejagt haben
 :smoki


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

ich würd sagen: alle Fische raus und viele Pflanzen rein.....


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Was macht erim Winter mit  0.8 m Tiefe?
Wär auch mein tip gewesen - Fische raus. Pflanzen rein!


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Hi

Maja, für Fische ist doch die min Tiefe bei 80cm Wassertiefe. Das überleben die auch ganz gut. Die Goldfische leben da schon Jahre lang drin.

Also zusammengefasst
- __ Filtersystem genauer analysieren (genauer hab ich da leider nicht nach gefragt)
- UVC Lampe

Zu der Wassertiefe muss ich dazu sagen, dass er nach dem Umbau 20cm Pflanzkübel um den Rand gesetzt hat. Nach dem Umbau wurde die Grundfläche auch etwas größer, vielleicht ist er jetzt auch zusätzlich noch tiefer. Es sind keine Heerscharen an GF nur ein paar.

Wie sieht es aus mit den Pflanzen, die einem Koi standhalten? Müssen da dann keine rein wenn Wasserspiele für Sauerstoff sorgen und UVC für klares Wasser sorgt

Ps: Wassertiefe nun bei min. 1m

Grüße Michael


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Fotos vom Teich wären sehr hilfsreich.


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Hi

;-)
Das hab ich mir natürlich schon gedacht. Leider habe ich keine und werde wohl auch länger nicht mehr hin kommen. Aber wie gesagt, hab vergessen, dass der Rand jetzt aufgebaut wurde also es sind keine 80cm mehr sondern geschätz min 1m. kann auch 1,1 sein oder velleicht auch deutlich mehr, wenn er noch tiefer gegraben hat. Das weiß ich aber nicht. Ich war da nicht mehr dabei.

Grüße


----------



## Harald (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Hallo Gartenotti,
eine UV-Lampe mag zwar für klares Wasser zunächst mal sorgen, sie verbessert aber nicht die Wasserqualität und beseitigt nicht das Grundproblem.
Grundsätzlich werden Pflanzen benötigt, die reichlich Nährstoffe verbrauchen. Eine Seerose gehört sicher auch dazu, würde auch den Teich abdecken und so die Wassertemperatur senken helfen. Allerdings müssen die verwelkten Blüten und Blätter regelmäßig aus dem Teich entfernt werden, weil sonst quasi der Nährstoffhaushalt durch die abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste immer gleich bleibt (mehr oder weniger).


----------



## gartenotti (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

hei harald
ganz logisch habe ich auch vergessen mit rein zu schreiben ich habe ja auch genug pflanzen jeglicher art im teich. hast recht hätte ich mit rein schreiben müssen alzheimer grüßt schon mit 40 jahren

lg otti


----------



## Joerg (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Michael,
Koi fressen nur Pflanzen, wenn sie es gelernt haben. Meine wissen das nur bei Fadenalgen.
Ein paar Büschel Unterwasserpflanzen können schon gut was bewirken.
Auch Schwimmpflanzen sind wegen dem Schatten und als Nährstoffzehrer gut geeignet.

Den Filter soltest du mal unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*



Joerg schrieb:


> Michael,
> Koi fressen nur Pflanzen, wenn sie es gelernt haben. Meine wissen das nur bei Fadenalgen.



Hallo,

Du machst einen Scherz, oder? Wie bringt man denn Koi bei Pflanzen zu fressen? Bzw. viel mehr interessiert mich, wie man verhindert, dass diese das 'lernen'? 

Nein, mal im Ernst. Was machst Du, damit Deine Pflanzen an Ort und Stelle bleiben?
Meine Koi zupfen jede Pflanze von meinem Uferwall, welche sie ins Maul bekommen (Fadenalgen habe ich hier nie), Unterwasserpflanzen haben sowieso null Chance. Die treiben nach wenigen Stunden alle im Wasser. Ich schiebe es mehr auf den Spieltrieb, da diese die Pflanzen meist gar  nicht  fressen.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## käptniglo (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

also wenn dein vater eher amateurhaft an die sache geht (so ähnlich wie ich  ), dann solltet ihr den koi lieber weggeben. ich habe auch nur goldfische und __ moderlieschen genau aus diesem grund.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Versuch es mal mit pflanzen die rhizome bilden wie __ rohrkolben,__ kalmus und sumpfschwertlilie. feine wurzeln oder blätter fallen schnell den koi zum opfer. aber diese sind robust und die fische verlieren das interesse wenn es nichts zum zerpflücken gibt. ist meine erfahrung. bei mir wurde die kresse dieses jahr gnadenlos zerlegt . . . __ schilf und __ lilien haben sie nach anfänglichen versuchen nicht mehr beachtet.


----------



## Joerg (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Thomas,
ich hab keine richtige Erklärung dafür aber die großen sind schon recht lange da und zupfen Algen von dem __ Hornkraut ab. 
Auch Schwimmpflanzen bleiben völlig verschont was zu einem hohen Überbestand führt.
Damit man die Koi sehen kann ist daher ständiges Entfernen des Grünfutters nötig. i
Schon länger versorge ich andere Koi Liebhaber im Sommer mit Mengen an Grünfutter.

In meiner letzten IH hat es nur wenige Stunden gedauert bis große Bestände an Pflanzen vertilgt wurden.


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du machst einen Scherz, oder? Wie bringt man denn Koi bei Pflanzen zu fressen? Bzw. viel mehr interessiert mich, wie man verhindert, dass diese das 'lernen'?
> 
> ...



und wiso spielen die ? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit pflanzen die rhizome bilden wie __ rohrkolben,__ kalmus und sumpfschwertlilie. feine wurzeln oder blätter fallen schnell den koi zum opfer. aber diese sind robust und die fische verlieren das interesse wenn es nichts zum zerpflücken gibt. ist meine erfahrung. bei mir wurde die kresse dieses jahr gnadenlos zerlegt . . . __ schilf und __ lilien haben sie nach anfänglichen versuchen nicht mehr beachtet.



ja mit Rohrkolben hast du dann bald ein Loch in der Folie gar nicht gut .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Moonlight (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Stephan,das ist doch quatsch. der schmalblättrige __ rohrkolben wuchs knapp 6jahre im teich (danach wurde ein pflanzenfilter gebaut) und hat in keinster weise die 0,5mm folie beschädigt. die neutriebe waren viel zu weich. stießen sie an eine wand,dann haben sie sich neu orientiert. man darf kein __ schilf einsetzen,das durchbohrt die folie. aber rohrkolben geht. Ich würde nie etwas empfehlen, von dem ich selbst nicht 100%ig überzeugt wäre.


----------



## Stephan D (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Naja ,

der breitblättrige __ Rohrkolben kommt in Punkto Wuchs und Wucherkraft direkt nach dem __ Schilf.

Das heißt, besser er wird in einen Kübel gepflanzt damit man ihm Einhalt gebietet/ besser im Zaum hält . Die anderen 2 von dir benannten sind da harmloser . Aber du hast schon drei Pflanzen benannt welche gut harmonieren und sich wenigstens nicht gegenseitig kaputtwachsen . 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

Guten Morgen,

schon mal danke für die Vorschläge. 

Stimmt, meinen __ Kalmus bekommen die Koi auch nicht raus. Eigentlich habe ich kaum Pflanzen im Teich, eher nur im Ufergraben, bzw auf dem Uferwall. Teile meiner Bachbungen, Vergißmeinnicht, etc. schwimmen täglich an der Wasseroberfläche. Die Koi kommen da gern auch einige Zentimeter aus dem Wasser um diese abzuzupfen. Ist nicht tragisch, da ich diese an anderer Stelle wieder einpflanze. 

Hatte letzt mal den Versuch gemacht, einige Wasserschrauben und Tannenwedel (welche sich im Filtergraben explosionsartig vermehrt haben) am Rand des flach abfallenden Sandstrands zu setzen. Zusätzlich habe ich auch Steine auf die Wurzeln gelegt (wahrscheinlich nicht schwer genug). Ich dachte, dies könnte vielleicht auch als __ Laichkraut dienen. Auch die habe ich dann alle nach und nach von der Oberfläche gefischt.

Da kann man wohl nix machen.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, er hat keine Ahnung*

...ich habe im Probelauf meine neuen Tannenwedel (@Mitch  ) mit einem umgedrehten Pflanzkorb gegen räuberischen Angriff gesichert...die Löcher im Boden der Pflanzkörbe etwas größer gemacht, da die Tannenwedel durchgezuppelt, die Wurzel ins Substrat gesteckt / gepflanzt, dann noch größere Steine (die natürlich unter den Korb passen) auf die "Wurzeln" im Substrat gelegt und dann den Pflanzkorb runter geschoben (Verluste an der Pflanze recht gering) und auch leicht in das Substrat gedrückt...Probelauf scheint Wirkung zu zeigen...mache ich nochmal neu und auch bei anderen Pflanzen...und dann wird der Pflanzkorb von außen mit größeren Steine "versteckt"...


----------

